# Kann man mit einer Soundkarte einen höhere Lautstärke erreichen?



## GamingForce (5. Januar 2017)

*Kann man mit einer Soundkarte einen höhere Lautstärke erreichen?*

Abend!

Also, ich höre gerne öfters Musik (Youtube mit Logitech G430) und ich habe alles auf 100% Lautstärke, aber es ist mir trotzdem zu leise 
Kann man mit einer Soundkarte einen lauteren Sound erreichen? Wenn ja, packen das die Lautsprecher im Headset noch oder brauche ich da was anderes wie Bose z.b?

THX


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2017)

Ja, du kannst dir zB eine Soundkarte der "ASUS Xonar"-Reihe holen (etwa "DG" für die PCI, "DGX" für PCIe), diese haben ua. einen eingebauten Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## GamingForce (5. Januar 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst dir zB eine Soundkarte der "ASUS Xonar"-Reihe holen (etwa "DG" für die PCI, "DGX" für PCIe), diese haben ua. einen eingebauten Kopfhörerverstärker.



Und klingt das dann noch gut bei Headsets wie es ein G430 oder G633 ist oder braucht man da was besseres?


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2017)

Puh, die Headsets werden die Lautstärke schon aushalten. Ob sie dabei "gut" klingen... falls du wirklich gerne Musik hörst, wären ordentliche Kopfhörer sicher nicht verkehrt.

Aber bei denen kenn ich mich zu wenig aus.

edit: Hui, aber für das Geld der G633 bekämst du zB AKG-, Beyerdynamics-, Sennheiser-Kopfhörer, die beim Musikhören definitiv mehr Spaß machen, als ein Gaming-Headset
mit simuliertem 7.1 Surroundsound. Von den G633 würde ich die Finger lassen. Was, PCGH hat zu diesen ein wohlwollendes Review erstellt. Persönlich würde ich aber keine 
170€ für etwas ausgeben, was für "Gamer" zugeschnitten ist und LEDs hat (Grafikkarten ausgenommen. ).


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2017)

Wenn das USB hat, dann kannst du an sich gar nix machen, wenn eh alles auf 100% steht. Mit ner Soundkarte, die einen richtigen Kopfhörerverstärker hat, wäre was drin, wenn das Headset auch Klinkenstecker hat. Aber das lohnt sich für so ein billiges Headset nicht.


----------



## svd (6. Januar 2017)

Ach ja, falls du noch eine Stereoanlage im Zimmer hast, kannst du ja einen Umweg darüber gehen und diese als Verstärker nutzen.


----------



## GamingForce (6. Januar 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ach ja, falls du noch eine Stereoanlage im Zimmer hast, kannst du ja einen Umweg darüber gehen und diese als Verstärker nutzen.



Das Z623 habe ich noch für'n PC. Das hat 2 Anschlussbüchsen..


----------



## svd (6. Januar 2017)

Ah, das ist ja nicht so übel. Hast du das G430 mal da rangesteckt? Das ist doch analog mit USB-Adapter?


----------



## GamingForce (6. Januar 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, das ist ja nicht so übel. Hast du das G430 mal da rangesteckt?



Noch nicht aber ich werds heute testen^^


----------

